
First Opinion Lets You Text A Doctor Anytime - kjhughes
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/14/with-1-2m-from-greylock-yuri-milner-and-500-startups-first-opinion-lets-you-text-a-doctor-anytime/
======
kzisme
I also feel like people will just throw mundane questions at the doctors and
it won't even be worth the time to ask. Even now if you call and ask your
doctor a question they will ask you to come into the office.

------
cpncrunch
Sounds like a good idea until you realise that some people will bombard their
doctor with questions all the time.

